# Free program to work with photos



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I hear people like it and it's not too big of a download:

http://www.irfanview.com/

--Nikolay


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Irfanview is nice but limited.

There is a open source Photoshop like program called The Gimp that is very powerful.

From their site

The GIMP is the GNU Image Manipulation Program. It is a freely distributed piece of software for such tasks as photo retouching, image composition and image authoring. It works on many operating systems, in many languages.

www.gimp.org


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have used irfanview for a while, mainly just to resize photos. Thanks for the links guys!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I use photoshop 7.0, if anyone wants image resize just let me know.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

i just installed GIMP and played iht it very briefly. Thats pretty nice! I like it better, so fer, than Adobe 5.0. Never used anything higher and I am not that great of a judge.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

dennis said:


> i just installed GIMP and played iht it very briefly. Thats pretty nice! I like it better, so fer, than Adobe 5.0. Never used anything higher and I am not that great of a judge.


Try using adobe photoshop 7.0 + or photoshop cs.

I also have another program called Photo Impact, which is basically something similar to adobe photoshop.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I still use infranview for resizing and sharpening up pics. Never really mess with photos but its handy. Still gotta learn what all these buttons on my camera mean! lol


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> Try using adobe photoshop 7.0 + or photoshop cs.
> 
> I also have another program called Photo Impact, which is basically something similar to adobe photoshop.


I don't think all that many people have a need for programs with such a steep learning curve as Photoshop. I have 7.0, but I am also a photographer. Most of the professional level features of photoshop/image ready would be of no greater use than programs such as Photoshop elements or LE. Not to mention PS is up around $500. A little bit overkill for basic work like resizing images.

If all you need to do is basic resizing, cropping or color enhancement, Photoshop elements (~$40) or any one of the many great freeware or shareware programs would be a good bet.

-joe


----------



## Just_me (Sep 20, 2004)

A nice free one for individual use is photofiltre, available for download. It has really nice intuitive features, it's small and will do for the amateur photographer.


----------

